# Apple Valley, CA, *Sultan* 2yr LH Male



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Temporarily out of shelter... (move to Non Urgent?)
*
PLEASE FORWARD WIDELY--SULTAN NEEDS A HOME URGENTLY.  EVEN IF YOU CAN'T HELP PLEASE FORWARD TO ANYONE YOU KNOW.  PLEASE CONTACT:      *[email protected]*

URGENT-SULTAN IS A BEAUTIFUL GERMAN SHEPHERD WITH A THICK BLACK COAT AND HE BEHAVES AS BEAUTIFULLY AS HE LOOKS...HE SAT AT COMMAND TO TAKE HIS PORTRAIT PICTURE AND HIS PICTURE RUNNING IS WITH HIS BALL IN HIS MOUTH. HE IS HIGHLY INTELLIGENT, WILL NOT JUMP ON YOU, BARKS ONLY IF THEIR IS A REASON AND JUST WANTS TO BE WITH HIS PEOPLE.

THIS IS SULTANS STORY...HE WAS AN IMPOUND PICKUP WITH THE FAMILY'S OTHER DOG...SOMEHOW THEY GOT OUT AND ANIMAL CONTROL CAUGHT HIM (HE IS VERY FRIENDLY AND PROBABLY WENT UP FOR SOME GOOD PETTING) HIS FAMILY CAME TO GET THEM BACK BUT BECAUSE OF THE HIGH FEE REQUIRED THEY WERE ONLY ABLE TO GET THE MONEY FOR ONE DOG. UNFORTUNATELY SULTAN WAS LEFT BEHIND . YOU CAN TELL HE WAS WELL TAKEN CARE OF BECAUSE OF HIS VERY GOOD MANNERS.

HIS FAMILY SAID THEY WOULD TRY AND GET MONEY AND COME BACK FOR HIM BUT THEY DIDN'T AND TIME WAS UP FOR SULTAN LAST FRIDAY SO WE PULLED HIM BEFORE THE SHELTER CLOSED ON FRIDAY NIGHT.  WE TRIED DESPERATELY TO FIND A FOSTER HOME BUT COULDN'T,SO I PULLED HIM ANYWAY BECAUSE SULTAN IS A VERY SPECIAL DOG, TOO SMART, LOVING AND BEAUTIFUL TO LET DIE. HE IS ABOUT 2 YEARS OLD. WE DESPERATELY NEED TO FIND A HOME OR FOSTER FOR SULTAN ASAP SO HE WON'T HAVE TO BE RETURNED TO THE SHELTER. PLEASE PLEASE FORWARD TO ALL CONTACTS....

THIS GUY WILL MAKE A WONDERFUL COMPANION AND NEEDS VERY LITTLE TRAINING. I HAVE OTHER DOGS AT THE ADJOINING GATE BY HIM AND HE JUST IGNORES THEM....SULTAN JUST WANTS HIS BALL AND WALKS LIKE A GENTLEMAN ON A LEASH. SULTAN HAS VERY LIMITED TIME.

*[email protected]*

*(sorry about the caps, the info was copy & pasted)*


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Have you contacted the family to see if they want him? You could meet with them to determine if he should go back to the home; as stated, he's been well cared for.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

That was my thought too dogsvaer. Sometimes it is best if they have been well cared for to go home to the family that loves them and just hit a little bad luck. Maybe return him after a fence check?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

both good suggestions, however i am just cross posting this from an e mail i received this morning.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

ADOPTED!!!


----------

